# Saturday,big bass,tour,



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

are any of you going to fish the big bass event saturday.26th,im hearing its going to be cold so i dont think there will be alot of bass cought i just need 1 big girl,good luck to all,markfish


----------



## Donator (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah, it will be cold for sure but i've see some of the biggest fish of the year come this early in the season. All we need is a little sunshine and it will be fine! plus, it's only 5 hours long. Could be a nice PAYDAY for someone!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

your right its going tobe cold and slow fishing but all we need is one big pig and cash a check 35dg,high man you wont be able to cast for awaile line will freeze up,well ive been there before,fishing a tourn right after a snow storm,berr good luck i will be in the red nitro say hi,mark


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I think we should sit over them fish and work em until we get bit. I am working on a couple different lures that I can work very slow and keep in the zone. Maybe work something different. 
Spooled up some braid on my spinning reel and tested at the canal, was able to cast it very easily and didnt have any problems with the line falling off...yet


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

we will be working it slow for sure and im going tobe working some other things in as well,make sure you are dressed for it its going tobe cold and slow,but all we need is 1 good bit and game over,i got one more new trick up my sleeve that im going to fish with its new so will see how it works out and call me friday night or send me a i,m.and will talk are game plan out ,mark


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Ya I'm gonna be there. Lookin forward to it! Even though I am not a very good cold water fisherman!


----------



## jeffersa (Mar 18, 2011)

Where can one find more info on this series?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

not a series, at least not yet, just an open. 
www.portagelakesbassmasters.4t.com


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

im going to dress like im ice fishing,and will probley be ice fishing,30,dg, heck we wont be able to cast line,and guides will freeze up,louie build a big fire in the parking lot to warm up,hope the motor starts in that cold water.and i just hope to even catch 1 fish, and this cold is going to stay all week good ol ohio.


----------



## Donator (Mar 22, 2011)

At least it looks like it will be dry -no snow, no rain. Makes it alot more toleable to fish with nothing knockin ya upside the head! Besides, 5 hours and only one fish.... heck you might catch that bigun in the first hour and be waitin for your check sitting in your truck in the parking lot! Also remember, no late fees to enter Sat. a.m.!!!


----------

